# Just Failed



## 1bigbox (Jan 2, 2008)

I took my nremt test and i failed it the first time.:sad: i didnt study at all, just kinda went in blind. do i have to pay the 70$ to take it again?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 2, 2008)

Most likely you will.  The best thing to do would be to contact your school / program coordinator and talk to them.  If that fails, then you could check out the NREMT website or call them.


----------



## Arkymedic (Jan 2, 2008)

1bigbox said:


> I took my nremt test and i failed it the first time.:sad: i didnt study at all, just kinda went in blind. do i have to pay the 70$ to take it again?


 
Yes and this time study for it.


----------



## Flight-LP (Jan 2, 2008)

Ditto, however if you have no intention on studying, then you may want to save your $70 because you will not pass. Good luck whatever you decision may be...................


----------



## MMiz (Jan 2, 2008)

[Cheesy line]If you fail to prepare, prepare to fail.[/cheesy line]

Welcome to EMTLife, really!  I'm sure you'll do much better next time after a long study session!


----------



## Tincanfireman (Jan 4, 2008)

MMiz said:


> [Cheesy line]If you fail to prepare, prepare to fail.[/cheesy line]
> 
> Granted, it's as cheesy as a box of Kraft Easy-Mac, but truer words were never spoken...


----------



## firetender (Jan 5, 2008)

1bigbox said:


> i didnt study at all, just kinda went in blind.


 
To be honest...if you're going to be that casual, become a Postman.

(No offense meant to USPS personnel, of whom my Brother is one.)


----------



## firetender (Jan 5, 2008)

1bigbox said:


> do i have to pay the 70$ to take it again?


 
...and if THAT's your major concern...

I don't need to say more


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 5, 2008)

firetender said:


> To be honest...if you're going to be that casual, become a Postman.
> 
> (No offense meant to USPS personnel, of whom my Brother is one.)



Why? I went into the NREMT-B test without studying and passed on my first time.


----------



## firetender (Jan 5, 2008)

Methinks you weren't casual.

If you were and are, then...


----------



## bravofoxtrot (Jan 5, 2008)

Take a practice test. Identify your weak spots and from there reread those chapters.

Good luck!


----------



## EMTryan (Jan 6, 2008)

There really is no way around it...If you want to pass the national registry than you need to study. 

The NREMT test isn't too hard IF you have studied and know the material well. Read through some of the old posts in the forum about studying for the NREMT, there are some good tips on this site. Go to your library and see if they have any study books for the NREMT and check them out. Many web sites have good review questions. Don't overely on any one book or website but they can usually can be of some help. Above all, review your text book and class notes, exams, etc. 

The NREMT is designed so that you need to study in between attempts to have any chance of passing the exam. The questions from your original exam will not show up on the retest. If you don't study your score will probably be very similar to your original score.

The bottom line is you need to take it seriously and then there is a really good chance you will pass.

Good luck!B)


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jan 6, 2008)

Personally, I would not announce to a forum that I failed nor that I did not study... duh? What would one expect? 

R/r 911


----------



## CrazyCanuck (Jan 6, 2008)

*Failed*



1bigbox said:


> do i have to pay the 70$ to take it again?



D'uuh! Maybe study the next time for your re-test. You got out of it what you put into it!  Just be thankful your not up here in Alberta.  Our exam fees are $675.00 for the written and 2 practical exams and if you fail one or the other it's a $350.00 re-test fee. If you fail both, then you pay the full fee again. Also, you are only allowed so many re-tests over the one year post-grad time frame before you have to do a refresher course.


----------



## bstone (Jan 6, 2008)

I went into both my Basic and Intermediate courses without studying, but they were just days after the course final. I did review some basic things and read some things online from people who took the tests, but I didn't actually sit down and study.

And I passed both written.


----------



## Fire219man (Jan 21, 2008)

If your not going to study your craft then why bother taking the test?  I agree with what has been said by others already.


----------



## Rangat (Jan 21, 2008)

I wish there was ANY pre-hospital course in South Africa I could just listen in class and then not fail...?


----------



## bstone (Jan 21, 2008)

Rangat said:


> I wish there was ANY pre-hospital course in South Africa I could just listen in class and then not fail...?



Similar to the MCAT, USMLE, etc I wonder why there are not dozens of practice exams in the exact format of the NREMT exam. Even old, retired exams. Ideas why?


----------



## disassociative (Jan 21, 2008)

To answer your question:

Yes, you will have to pay the $70 again; however, this time your ATT will come quicker(Over night).

Now; 

You will be receiving in the mail, a list of your weak and strong points:

I it will be and correct me if I am wrong:

Cardiology

Trauma Assessment

Medical Assessment

Obstetrics

etc.

Remember; the NREMT does not grade 0% to 100%; you are looking at either Below Passing, Passing, or Above Passing.

Study. Don't study so much into the recall level(direct memorization); the NREMT is made to weed out just such person(s). Instead, know why you woul d do something, how you would do something, it's indications.

Chances are they are not going to ask you if you want to use a nasal cannula; they will rather give you a scenario(e.g. chest pain) to throw you off(so while you are in nitroglycerin world); they will pop on you a question like: Given the current information; the nasal cannula you provided the patient will deliver ____ to ____ oxygen.

a. 24%-44%

b. 35%

c. Up to 90%

b. 55%

Obviously, given the fact that a cannula(1-6 L/min) can deliver *24%-44%*, but then you ask--well why not 35%? This falls within this range.

It sure does, however: Is that the best answer?(Thus Judgement comes in)

Usually on the NREMT; there are 2 right answers; and *1* correct answer.

You must use your critical thinking skills and judgement to choose the *Best* answer with a fuller outcome that, in some patients; detriments them the least. 

You cannot rely on recall/recognition alone for this test, it simply will not work. After all, when you get out in the real world, you will soon realize that your BEST textbook by far is your patient.

Study, Study, Study


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jan 21, 2008)

bstone said:


> Similar to the MCAT, USMLE, etc I wonder why there are not dozens of practice exams in the exact format of the NREMT exam. Even old, retired exams. Ideas why?



Because the exam alike similar medical examinations are copyrighted and anything similar that was tested before could ensure copyright problems. 

Institutions that fail to write test such as using the stem key type questions and detractors, those similar to the NREMT format is not doing their students justice. 

As an educator, I was taught how to write tests similar to the NREMT format. As an educator; I also discuss with students immediately after tests the format used, emphasis placed on questions. This allows me to increase writing tests in the curriculum similar to the NREMT format, as well all tests are administered per computer so students are familiar with the same type of usage. 

What I have found is many instructors are NOT educators nor have any education level background in test writing at a professional level. Many attempt to use simplistic usage, and or field experience and or direct medical protocol (which Board Examinations will never use). 

The NREMT is unique that the pass rates are much higher in comparison to other medical and board examinations. What I have found is most students in EMS have poor study habits and demonstrate high test anxiety. When examined it rare to see EMS students to study more than 2-4 hours per day, and as the original poster described (and others) many do not even study, yet complain of the test and how it is written. Was it the test or the applicant? Many or instructors fail to schedule test review within the course itself. EMS is a unique profession that promotes "teamwork and partners" but when in the classroom, verily rarely promotes the usage of study groups and different type of reviews. 


Personally, I had thought of developing classes/courses similar to the NCLEX review. What I have found in those type of courses are test taking hints and core review, rather than just specific review questions. Of course review questions are definitely needed to ensure and review areas of weakness, and again re-enforce questions similar to the examination. 

I realize as an educator, no matter how well the student performs in class, or may demonstrate to be the next Johnny Gage without passing the board certification or license will be useless. We also need to remember that the certification examinations only tests over the minimal allowable standards, and course content has to be more introduced than just is what tested over. 

R/r 911


----------



## Aileana (Jan 21, 2008)

As mentioned before, there should be some practice books in your local library. I'm in Canada, and even in my local library there is a book of NREMT questions. I have been studying everything I can get my hands on these days (classic presentation of the over-eager rookie ) and passed all three practice tests (with atleast 80%). I'm not sure if all practice tests are created equal, but studying should definately improve your outcome next time. Good luck!


----------



## John E (Jan 21, 2008)

In addition to what Ridryder wrote, I seem to recall signing an agreement in which I agreed to not disclose any of the NREMT questions or answers after taking the test. That's probably at least one reason why there aren't more direct study guides out there, that and the fact that they claim to use well over a thousand questions in some sort of random pattern.

So far as EMT students and their study habits. Given the complexity of the EMT curriculum, if a student has only a competent teacher along with the current edition of the AAOS textbook, anyone who needs to study more than a few hours per day in order to get a passing grade is, in my opinion only, not suited for becoming an EMT. The textbook material is just not that hard.

Passing the NREMT shouldn't be difficult for anyone who's passes an EMT class and who does a minimum of advance preparation before taking the exam. 

John E.


----------



## MikeTheBlade (Jan 24, 2008)

yeah i passed my NREMT on the first try a month after my class ended and did not open my book at all after the class ended!

work hard in class and you will be good.   so many people half fast the emt class and edge by with a passing grade and get DOMINATED by the NREMT 

put your work in the class and the test is cake


----------



## bstone (Jan 24, 2008)

I think out of the 25 who started in my Intermediate class 9 of us (maybe less?) passed and were allowed to take NREMT. Of course we all had to retake NREMT cause they taught us wrong for Advanced Level Trauma Patient Assessment, but I owned it next time I took it. Tho I taught it to myself. Hah.

I also studied every single day and on class days I got there 2 hours early and reviewed, studied, made hundreds of flash cards, always met with the instructor before class and asked dozens of questions. I also tutored my classmates. Yes, I overachieved, but I didn't gun. Too much. I think.


----------



## piranah (Jan 25, 2008)

*idk*

i went in and i studied so damn hard for a month, but hey when your sitting there and your PT codes and you cant remember what your next step is....i dont know what to say to ya man...


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jan 25, 2008)

piranah said:


> i went in and i studied so damn hard for a month, but hey when your sitting there and your *PT codes* and you cant remember what your next step is....i dont know what to say to ya man...




What is " physical therapy codes" is that like Range of Motion (ROM) 455.99?


----------



## piranah (Jan 25, 2008)

no no... by PT i mean patient and code i mean cardiac arrest...


----------



## Katie (Jan 27, 2008)

always, always study for a test.  even if you think you know it all and are ready still study anyhow, it never hurts   personally the thing i found most helpful was studying with my partner from class and going through scenarios.  facts are easy to memorize but the critical thinking can take a bit to get used to.


----------

